# "Breeding Better Dogs" 2 Day Seminar



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for people in the area.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember that Arcane attended a seminar by Carmen Battaglia.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would not mind two days in Atlanta. Last time I was there, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If you are close enough to get to this seminar, DO IT!! Dr. Battaglia is a published author with many articles and several books on breeding dogs. He has made the US military's "Super Dog Program" a tool which many breeders of all breeds still use today to provide early neurological stimulation in puppies. He is a pretty amazing man and not afraid to speak his mind. Back when PAWS was a hot topic and the AKC came out in support of it he was rather outspoken from what I recall against it and the AKC's position on it. (If I am mistaken I know someone will correct that. )


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

goldenmomof3 said:


> The Atlanta Golden Retriever Club is hosting a 2 Day Dr. Carmen Battaglia seminar for "Breeding Better Dogs".
> 
> I meant to also include Dr. Battaglia's website so you can see what his seminar includes. Visit www.breedingbetterdogs.com.
> 
> ...


----------

